# Mono or Florocarbon for rigs



## Anthony R (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi All - for the next month I want to make my own hi-lo, santee, etc. rigs for stripers, catfish and also for smaller fish in the upper Chesapeake. After a 10 year break from fishing I now see there are so many choices; mono, floro, braid. I have always just used mono for rigs; is floro worth it? I think braid is not an option for rigs but I never used floro. Is Floro worth it? Does it increase your hooksets b/c it has the same refarction as water?

So what line 
do you use for your rigs?


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't think it would matter for rock and catfish in the upper bay. The water is not that clear and those species are not too spooky.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

The answer is floro for rigs


----------



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

Saltwater floro freshwater mono will be fine.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

For me, depends on water clarity - up here in the nor'east, not essential.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

I use Flouro exclusively to tie all of my own double hook rigs and I use Mono for leaders.


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

I know a guy that caught a lot of big catfish using Gorilla braid as a leader. 

Mono is fine for cats and stripers.

Saltwater, I use fluoro when I can.


----------



## JGPE12 (Dec 13, 2020)

Mono for rigs and leader. I tried flouro a few times but found no advantage in all cases, fresh and saltwater.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Flouro is a bit stiffer so your branches off your rig stick out better than mono of the same diameter. If you're using 20lb or less get the seaguar red spools and save a ton off money. If you are tying loop branches it really doesn't matter what material you use because it's gonna be pretty visible and plenty stiff to stay off your sinker. I'd definitely practice with mono until you get the rigs dialed in the way you like them


----------

